# Hobby Lobby 40% off...



## travis1960 (Apr 25, 2004)

I just love Hobby Lobby 40% off coupons! Picked this up today for $15.58. :tongue:










:dude:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Great haul!!! :thumbsup:
I haven't seen one of these in person yet.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

I agree! I got the AW Penguin Mobile and the 1/32 AMT/R2 Green Hornet Black Beauty!

When I got in line to pay for the Penguin Mobile there was a woman in front of me with several items in her cart. She saw I only had the one item and let me in front of her. To return the favor I gave her my extra 40% off coupon. She was sooooo excited! She said she usually brings one with her, but forgot it. We both felt good about it!

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## travis1960 (Apr 25, 2004)

Marty said:


> .....I gave her my extra 40% off coupon.


..........


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Just for anyone who hasn't seen it mentioned in previous threads... if you have a smartphone, you can pull the coupon up right there on your phone at the register and they will give you the discount. I have done that a couple times...

--rick


----------



## travis1960 (Apr 25, 2004)

ParkRNDL said:


> Just for anyone who hasn't seen it mentioned in previous threads... if you have a smartphone, you can pull the coupon up right there on your phone at the register and they will give you the discount. I have done that a couple times...
> 
> --rick


Do you mean like in e-mail on your phone?

:dude:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

No, if you have Internet access on your phone, you can actually go to Google and search "Hobby Lobby coupon", go to the website with the picture of the downloadable coupon, and show them that at the register. 

--rick


----------



## travis1960 (Apr 25, 2004)

Good to know. Thanks for the tip.

:dude:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

After seeing the chrome rims, I had to pick this one up too...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

6.99 price tag??? Nice!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Yea, that was another deciding factor... RM


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> After seeing the chrome rims, I had to pick this one up too...RM


Please don't tell me you got it for 40% off on top of that! Nice catch!


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

I actually had a similar experience! I bought one of the 1/25 scale Camaroa that was marked $9.99! And yes I had my 40% off coupon!

It appears they occasionally omit the first number of the the price!

And now HL will be flooded with HTers looking for mispriced slot cars.:wave:

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> After seeing the chrome rims, I had to pick this one up too...RM


Why does "Penguin" mobile look just like the Batmobile??


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Jerry, in a TV episode or the movie made with the TV cast, the Penguin stole the Batmobile and customized it. 
the larger die cast one has the penguin wheel centers too.


----------

